# New infracton system



## Janice (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all!   The Specktra Admin team has decided to move forward with a new infraction system to enforce the forum guidelines. We are currently operating with a very small staff and simply need a more efficient way to get our work done. The system operates off of "points" 1 point is earned per infraction. An infraction is a term used for a post that is in violation of a forum guideline. 3 points will earn a "time out" period of 7 days. 10 points will result in a permanent ban. As always you can view our complete forum ToS at any time here. If you ever have any questions please feel free to message a forum admin!   As always we have only the best in mind for the health of community and we hope you understand forum guidelines help keep our community growing and full of the great information that first intrigued you!  - Specktra Admin Team


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a reminder!!


----------

